# Decal question



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I bought this car off ebay the other day right in front of the #5 looks to be a decal I pretty sure it shouldn't be there so whats the best way to take it off without ruining the paint?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...STRK:MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=180191811665&rd=1


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Masking tape over the decal will usually remove it but will remove any clear coat too. I'm assuming it's a waterslide decal...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Put some warm water in a coffee cup..add a drop er two of soap...come back later and check repeat as necessary til she slides off. If you dont make headway on the first pass er two there's a coating in play that requires a different strategy


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Put some warm water in a coffee cup..add a drop er two of soap...come back later and check repeat as necessary til she slides off. If you dont make headway on the first pass er two there's a coating in play that requires a different strategy


Do you just sit the body in the coffee cup. Will sitting it in there for too long hurt the paint? The reason I ask is cause I'm really crappy at painting.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

want simple.. use your thumbnail won't scratch plastic..looks likes it was added after so should be a simple scrape.



Dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The 5s belong there.

Here's a picof another.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-OF-4-AURORA...oryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

coach61 said:


> want simple.. use your thumbnail won't scratch plastic..looks likes it was added after so should be a simple scrape.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Bingo!!! That's what I was gonna suggest.

The warm water and soap will also work, but the fingernail will usually do the trick.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Did anybody but me look at the pic? That pinstripe squiggle is sitting right on a tampo!

Careful!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*A little of both IMHO...*

Warm water to get it into the mood... thumbnail if it needs a little help. nd


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Not to sound like an ignoramous but the way that thing looks, and from the link micyou3 posted, that 5 is SUPPOSED to be there. The pinstripes on the hood are done like that on purpose to accomodate for the 5 in the middle. If you're looking to keep that bone stock removing that 5 is not the way to go. If you just don't like it that's a different story. Your car just looks to be dirty or something.

My 2cents

Cheers


----------



## mfinger1 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ditto on Bill's suggestion. Soak in warm soapy water, repeat ofter, keep warm. Won't harm original paint, even clean body. Maybe a day or two......eventually it should lift if reg. waterslide. Then thumbnail scraping carefully. Rinse & repeat as needed.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

micyou03 said:


> The 5s belong there.
> 
> Here's a picof another.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-OF-4-AURORA...oryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I plan on leaving the #5 on the hood just under the #5 there is little decal on it I'm wanting to remove. The body is pretty dirty but it ought to clean up pretty nice after I get that darned ole decal off.

I'm gonna let it soak tonight and see if I can ease it off.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its like no one sees my post!!!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> Its like no one sees my post!!!!


I saw it,you can lead a horse to water but you cant make it drink..soapy water!lol
DRAGjet


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I believed him to be...*

refering to the decal on the front nose (is that a Thunderbird or Firebird logo?) that is centered right on the stripe. Look closely... it's in front of the "5". What sayest thou Cagee ?? nuther


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> refering to the decal on the front nose (is that a Thunderbird or Firebird logo?) that is centered right on the stripe. Look closely... it's in front of the "5". What sayest thou Cagee ?? nuther


Thats the one. I'm not sure what kinda logo it is whatever it is its got wings.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Itsa ...*

Fauxbird Trans PM emblem !!!!  nd


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I guess I can't read?? My mistake.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I totally snoozed the "front" part also.
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Do no Harm*



micyou03 said:


> Its like no one sees my post!!!!


Saw that link Mic! Thanx.

The mint Wild Ones group. That would be what I want under my tree. Maybe next year. You will tell Santa... wont you?

So anyhow, heres my fussy gig on decal removal.

Too often I've seen factory graphic work garged up from decal removal. As this "water slime" is right across the accent stripe I'd approach it in the same fashion it was applied....slide on slide off. AKA the "Karate Kid" technique. The factory paint is a small miracle. Very fine work be it sprayed or stamped. When cars come my way for resto, protecting the artwork is THE most important thing. 

Good luck ever duplicating that soft, clean factory look. Still working on a reasonable facsimilie myself.

Low budget waterslides WILL often scrape right off like a dried booger. Other times you'll run into a good quality decal or one thats been properly set and you risk scratching the original paint.

Of course when the body plastic is lightly scratched it's no big deal, quick buff and go. However much of the original art work is quite thin and ya dont get a lot of chances to correct surface scratches. It is very easy to scallop an edge or burn through a high spot. Even with light compounds. Depending on the particular model I'll mask the offending graphic during agressive polishing and approach it carefully in the later stages.

Some times ya get one where the decal was used to cover a pre-existing wound...surprise! Hate that.  Then of course there's also the potential annoying ghost line after decal removal. The decal acts as a UV block and the underlying area has aged differently than the surrounding area. I also presume that the decal slows aging from normal out gassing in a revese manner for cars not subjected to windowsill type suntanning. 

Probably more than ya needed to know. Do I skife ancient decals with my nail or Coaches T-jet hammer? Heck yeah all da time!...But NEVER on a sweet Genny car like this GT-40. Dunk that baby, walk away, slide the "water slime" off later.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Dishsoap and water has been my long time trick for cleaning cars too, but DONT use it on chrome cars or parts since it can lift the chrome right off. Unless you actually WANT to do that. FYI, chromed cars are the best candidates for repainting because of that.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

The warm water and soap did a great job.

"BAD DECAL" officially removed and with no paint job damaged. Thanks everybody. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Try the hot H2O with some qtips then go from there. rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*whew ! !*

I was about to recommend that you just throw in the towel and ship the dang thing to me. :woohoo:.... I really didn't mind the decal that much. nd


----------

